# Knee injury - torn lateral meniscus



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not trying to be a dick here, but Since it sounds like you're going to need to make a decision of some sort fairly soon,...

You might want to try a forum search for the term meniscus!

I know there have been a number of threads & posts with members who have mentioned such injuries. Doing a search might get you some immediate answers while you wait for ppl with recent experience to stumble across and reply to your thread. :shrug:


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Not trying to be a dick here, but Since it sounds like you're going to need to make a decision of some sort fairly soon,...
> 
> You might want to try a forum search for the term meniscus!
> 
> I know there have been a number of threads & posts with members who have mentioned such injuries. Doing a search might get you some immediate answers while you wait for ppl with recent experience to stumble across and reply to your thread. :shrug:


Ha, not offended and I will search here as well, thank you.
My prior searching has been for the medical side on ortho's websites and such. There is a ton of good info on their sites and it is pretty technical but can also be ad copy in a way hence my post. 


Edit:

Searching here nothing really answers most of what I asked.

Also, I managed to tear the lateral meniscus...which is not that common. From the MRI report all my ACL/MCL/etc are intact....most people seem to tear those as well...I have not.


So...anyone with a history of a torn lateral meniscus and no ligament damage I'd be interested to hear your experience.

And yes...current recommendations are a lot of what i am seeking (for CO surgeons that are excellent...any in Denver area?).


----------

